# Annual Jim Huntington bicycle show & swap meet



## mike j (Mar 3, 2014)

Olsroads.com shows the swap meet sunday March 23, 2014 in Monson Mass. some of the info. is a little confusing. Anyone know about this one?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 3, 2014)

See this thread....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54669-Monson-swap-info


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 3, 2014)

mike j said:


> Olsroads.com shows the swap meet sunday March 23, 2014 in Monson Mass. some of the info. is a little confusing. Anyone know about this one?




I just checked and Old Roads states that it is in Three Rivers Mass, not Monson, the same as the other thread mentioned.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 13, 2014)

*Crickets...*

Surprisingly little chatter about this one, who's going and what will y'all be bringing?

-Brian


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm there!


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 17, 2014)

There is still a whole lot of quiet on this meet. I'm not sure what Joe is doing to promote this but seems to be just word of mouth and a couple of Craigslist spots. 

Lets hope the word is out.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 18, 2014)

*I'll be there....*

Looks like the weather is going to cooperate so it will be happening. It's an outdoor meet. Hope to see some Caber's there.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 22, 2014)

For the few of us that are going, looks like it will at least be dry but not exactly warm-

http://www.weather.com/weather/tomorrow/USMA0323


----------



## wbtrainman (Mar 22, 2014)

*bike show monson*

to show and swarp show is it the 23rd the person with the orient bike can you contact me


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Surprisingly little chatter about this one, who's going and what will y'all be bringing?
> 
> -Brian







............................


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

catfish said:


> View attachment 143606............................




Did you go? Anybody take any pictures?


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721289884559162 this is my Facebook of a video I took of the whole swapmeet today.


----------



## bike (Mar 23, 2014)

*!!!!!!!!1*



StevieZ said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721289884559162 this is my Facebook of a video I took of the whole swapmeet today.





This content is currently unavailable.


The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 23, 2014)

StevieZ: I think I saw you zipping around with an iPad taking the pix or filming.  Cool! Thank you. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

I tried to upload it to the cabe but it's not letting me for some reason?


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

*swap meet video*

Ok I think I got it everyone try this now.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721289884559162


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

*Survey Says!*



steviez said:


> ok i think i got it everyone try this now.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721289884559162




eeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrt!


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Did it work????


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> Did it work????




Nope ++++++-----------


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 23, 2014)

Any other pictures on this


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Swap meet*

Does anyone know who was selling the two whizzers?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2014)

The guy with the Wizzers is Cabe member THE STIG


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes I do......


----------



## mike j (Mar 24, 2014)

The show was great, thanks to Jim, and everyone else involved. Fun time, wish I'd brought more money & a bigger car.


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2014)

Does any one have any better photos of this swap meet? What was the best thing that showed up? What was the best deal?


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 25, 2014)

*swap meet pictures*

yes more pictures looks like a good show and swap meet!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 25, 2014)

catfish said:


> Does any one have any better photos of this swap meet? What was the best thing that showed up? What was the best deal?




The nicest bike that I saw change hands was a Fleet badged Schwinn balloon tire motobike in what looked to be original paint. As for best deal...I feel I did really well on the Bullnose I picked up at the end of the show. The absolute best score happened before the sun came up when a $1500+ Champion 26" BMX sold for $100 cash and 7 girls frames! That's the kind of stuff that keeps me going to all these swaps.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 25, 2014)

The coolest bike I saw was a teens or twenties Mead Ranger. I was lusting after the Sager saddle but the seller wanted to keep it with the bike(can't blame him). He was asking $750. obo. Unfortunately someone had spray painted the bars/stem/crank/seat post and the spokes on the front wheel. Wish I took a pic of it. The original paint and nickel plating was in really nice condition.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 25, 2014)

*swap meet pictures*

where is the pictures there must be some more pictures some where!!!out there


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 25, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> The coolest bike I saw was a teens or twenties Mead Ranger. I was lusting after the Sager saddle but the seller wanted to keep it with the bike(can't blame him). He was asking $750. obo. Unfortunately someone had spray painted the bars/stem/crank/seat post and the spokes on the front wheel. Wish I took a pic of it. The original paint and nickel plating was in really nice condition.




That Mead was directly across from where I set up so I got to stare at it all day. Along with what was mentioned I also believe that the wheels were mismatched but was that original paint and saddle nice! I would have been a player at $550 but the the bike did not belong to the vendor and he was not allowed that much flexibility on price. Sorry about not taking pictures in spite of having a camera with me...I spent much of the day too upset over the ones I missed out on and spent all of the day too cold to take my hands from my pockets!


----------

